# Bloodwork for TRT



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 8, 2022)

Testosterone - 3.6 nmol/L or 103ng/DL 

SHBG - 13 

LH - 2.5 

FSH - 3.7 

Prolactin - 39 

Estrogen - 44


I'm suffering from ED issues really bad, like I can't even get it up. I'm assuming it's the low testosterone. Any comments on the bloodwork? I know there isn't too much to talk about. 

They said they doubt any Endocrinologist will perscribe Testosterone to a 21 year old, and they want to try Clomid. I doubt that will work, so I won't take it and just say it didn't work. My last T levels came back at 8.25 (237ng/DL) and after a cruise for a short while now they test at 3.6 (103ng/DL). 

I really need to get these ED issues sorted and fast because it really hurts my confidence.


----------



## aj0538 (Apr 9, 2022)

*I'm not a doctor and this is anecdotal advice from years of experience.   Clomid did raise my test but not by much.  It did cause me to break out on my back and a little on my face.  I found a different Endo (actually a urologist with an Endo background) and got on test and it improved everything.  

From what I know abut Clomid, it works by blocking estrogen at the pituitary and hypothalamus. This makes the estrogen message to stop production of LH to stop, and the pituitary makes more LH, increasing the go message to produce testosterone in the testes.  But it looks like your estrogen and LH are in range.*

*Again, not a doc and if someone comes in here and corrects my my feelings won't get hurt.  Doctors shouldn't treat numbers.  They should treat patients.  I think they forget that sometimes.  If you're 21 and experiencing ED that is a medical condition that needs to be treated.   Have you tried Cialis and viagra in the meantime?*


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Testosterone - 3.6 nmol/L or 103ng/DL
> 
> SHBG - 13
> 
> ...


Can we get units of measurement for your other biomarkers besides testosterone? This will help to be able to provide a better response.

You obviously have several things going on here, but need the units of measurement to answer properly. Also list any medications you are currently taking/prescribed.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2022)

Regarding Clomid... The doctor will know you're lying because Clomid will spoke your LH and FSH through the roof. If you have normal levels, like shown here, then it will be obvious you haven't been taking it.

Clomid actually does work, but you won't know whether it's going to help you be fully recovered until you are no longer using it.

An HCG fertility protocol is also something that helps some guys recover from low test, but it's no guarantee. This is something else your doctor might suggest.

But let's first start with getting those units of measurement for your bio markers and then go from there.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2022)

aj0538 said:


> *I'm not a doctor and this is anecdotal advice from years of experience.   Clomid did raise my test but not by much.  It did cause me to break out on my back and a little on my face.  I found a different Endo (actually a urologist with an Endo background) and got on test and it improved everything.
> 
> From what I know abut Clomid, it works by blocking estrogen at the pituitary and hypothalamus. This makes the estrogen message to stop production of LH to stop, and the pituitary makes more LH, increasing the go message to produce testosterone in the testes.  But it looks like your estrogen and LH are in range.*
> 
> *Again, not a doc and if someone comes in here and corrects my my feelings won't get hurt.  Doctors shouldn't treat numbers.  They should treat patients.  I think they forget that sometimes.  If you're 21 and experiencing ED that is a medical condition that needs to be treated.   Have you tried Cialis and viagra in the meantime?*


Cialis and Viagra only works if the desire/libido is there. I can't imagine there's much desire with his test levels, or if his estradiol and prolactin are the units of measurement I think they are.

It'd be nice if Cialis or Viagra worked that way though.


----------



## aj0538 (Apr 9, 2022)

This is why I love these boards.  Thanks for the corrections.  I mentioned the Cialis and viagra because he didn't mention low libido, but I guess it could be inferred with the OP's post.  There's always bi-mix and tri-mix but the thought of injecting into the penis is a deal breaker for most guys.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2022)

aj0538 said:


> This is why I love these boards.  Thanks for the corrections.  I mentioned the Cialis and viagra because he didn't mention low libido, but I guess it could be inferred with the OP's post.  There's always bi-mix and tri-mix but the thought of injecting into the penis is a deal breaker for most guys.


Yeah, Ive heard some guys here say they used caverject... and I wince at the thought of putting a needle in my pp 🤣.

Hard pass from me 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 9, 2022)

My bloodwork. @Send0 @aj0538


----------



## TODAY (Apr 9, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> My bloodwork. @Send0 @aj0538


Okay.

Do you have a specific question here?


----------



## Send0 (Apr 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Okay.
> 
> Do you have a specific question here?


He's basically looking for feedback on what would help him boost his T.

@Intel.imperitive Okay, I'm glad I asked for units of measurement. Your prolactin and E2 are actually both low.

I'm going to say that your problem is definitely HPTA. I am surprised your LH and FSH aren't higher with test at 103ng/dL.

Your E2 is pretty low, at only 11 pg/mL... however because your test is so low you actually have a high E2 to test ratio. Your prolactin is also low, which is fine.

Clomid can help, as it causes your pituitary to produce a lot of LH and FSH. This is something you run for a while, and then stop to see if your natural production will hold on its own.

There are also HCG and HMG protocols used for fertility that can also help get your tested responding.

Lastly there's TRT.

If the doctor offers you Clomid, then try it. You may genuinely feel better. But be sure to research interactions with other types of medications, as I believe I've seen you say that you are taking other things to help with mental health.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's basically looking for feedback on what would help him boost his T.
> 
> @Intel.imperitive Okay, I'm glad I asked for units of measurement. Your prolactin and E2 are actually both low.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll try the clomid if they really wanna go that route. I'm on Aripiprazole 400mg/month in an injection and I use promethazine to sleep. Don't think there are any interferences there. Thanks for your comments bro!


----------



## TODAY (Apr 9, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Okay, I'll try the clomid if they really wanna go that route. I'm on Aripiprazole 400mg/month in an injection and I use promethazine to sleep. Don't think there are any interferences there. Thanks for your comments bro!


Talk to your doc about the effects of aripiprazole on prolactin.

Also, are you having issues with muscle spasms or stiffness? How about chewing and/or swallowing? How about heart problems?


(This is an acutal good-faith post because I'm n a giving mood. You're still a retarded child but what remains of my necrotic, embittered heart can't help but feel for you.)
​


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Talk to your doc about the effects of aripiprazole on prolactin.
> 
> Also, are you having issues with muscle spasms or stiffness? How about chewing and/or swallowing? How about heart problems?
> 
> ...


Aripiprazole actually lowers prolactin, it's a dopamine agonist. I understand most anti-psychotic actually raise prolactin, as the risperdome I was on raised it to 1100. 

I'm not having any of the problems you've listed above, but I wish my dick would fucking work. I had to come off all test for applying for TRT, hopefully getting some test in me solves the problem. If they don't perscribe me TRT I can always cruise myself though lol!


----------



## TODAY (Apr 9, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Aripiprazole actually lowers prolactin, it's a dopamine agonist. I understand most anti-psychotic actually raise prolactin, as the risperdome I was on raised it to 1100.
> 
> I'm not having any of the problems you've listed above, but I wish my dick would fucking work. I had to come off all test for applying for TRT, hopefully getting some test in me solves the problem. If they don't perscribe me TRT I can always cruise myself though lol!


I've read a number of case reports on people taking promethazine in addition to dopamine agonists who experience sexual dysfunction, as well. Low prolactin isn't usually a huge cause for concern, but aripiprazole plus promethazine could absolutely cause dopamine-related or even endocrine issues downstream.

You're super young for TRT, and I'm given to believe that most of your endocrine issues are self-inflicted. As such, I'd encourage you to consider TRT as a nuclear option. That said, keeping your psychological stability in-check is almost certainly more important.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 13, 2022)

I gotta wait 2-3 months to see an Endo, I'm starting a cruise of Sustain 250. Gonna take 2ml the first week, then 1ml every week after that. Not really a cruise, but I got erectile dysfunction and 100ml of that 250 is Deconate ester.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 13, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I gotta wait 2-3 months to see an Endo, I'm starting a cruise of Sustain 250. Gonna take 2ml the first week, then 1ml every week after that. Not really a cruise, but I got erectile dysfunction and 100ml of that 250 is Deconate ester.


Why wait? Just rob the pharmacy at knifepoint, bro


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Why wait? Just rob the pharmacy at knifepoint, bro


How'd you hear about that 😃😃😃


----------



## TODAY (Apr 13, 2022)

Use a good dose of PCP first.


Just to be sure.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Use a good dose of PCP first.
> 
> 
> Just to be sure.


U mirin brah?


----------



## TODAY (Apr 13, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> U mirin brah?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 13, 2022)

That's what I'm talking about bro


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Apr 13, 2022)

How’s your sleep schedule?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 13, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> How’s your sleep schedule?


About 8 hours sleep, sometimes only sleeping at like 4am but that's due to being on the forum


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 14, 2022)

Did your doctor talk to you about the borderline low white blood cell count and the low neutrophil count?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Did your doctor talk to you about the borderline low white blood cell count and the low neutrophil count?


Huh? No. Idek I had low of those ones.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Huh? No. Idek I had low of those ones.


Google “low neutrophil count” and talk to your doctor.


----------



## Dex (Apr 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Cialis and Viagra only works if the desire/libido is there. I can't imagine there's much desire with his test levels, or if his estradiol and prolactin are the units of measurement I think they are.
> 
> It'd be nice if Cialis or Viagra worked that way though.


Yes and no. At least from personal experience. I totally agree that most of the time if the test is low and the libido is shot, it doesn't work. However, Cialis has worked a few times with low T. But it wasn't good for me. I was able to please the wife but I felt almost nothing on my end. This was when my levels were in the 200s. As long as I am in the 400s, the combo works well.


----------



## JoelR314 (Jun 10, 2022)

Is it possible he could run TRT doses and slowly taper down while his natural T came back and the blood can thin out and return to normal?


----------

